# splashed/broken/piebald?



## Hillcrest (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi all, I know I am new here and mouse genetics is new to me. So unlike hamsters! VBG anyway, I am not sure if there is a difference in terms between the US and other places or if I just don't understand the differences between these three patterns. The splashed and broken all look the same to me and I was just on a list that showed piebald looking the same. Is it just a matter of how much white and where it is or just a difference in terms used?

Thanks


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Piebald is white spotting, that blocks out the base colour, and makes a 2 coloured mouse. Like a black and white spotted one. 

Splashed, is a coloured mouse with dark coloured spots on top of the base colour. Usually, it is quite smudgey.

Variegated looks a lot like splashed, but it's colour on a white background. Sometimes, it can look a lot like piebald.

If you have a mouse that is piebald, and splashed, you get a tri colour!

These are all different genes.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's one of the best mouse informational sites: http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/breeds.html

Variegated:
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varie ... gated.html

Tricolour:
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varie ... color.html

Piebald of different patterns:
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/broken.html
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/even.html
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/capped.html
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/dutch.html

Splashed (two to the right) and tri (left)
http://iaza.com/work/110217C/iaza11689481648300.png

Oh also. . . Piebald is a specific gene that causes spotting. Broken is a specific pattern of spots caused by the piebald gene. Another pattern is even, dutch, and capped! I sent links to several different kinds of piebald. There is also Belted and banded, which causes a white stripe around the middle of the mouse's tummy, those are caused by a separate gene, not piebald.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Perhaps interesting for you:
http://www.repage7.de/member/drofi/tric ... ashed.html


----------

